# زبان های اسکریپتی > Classic ASP > سوال: دور زدن سیستم لاگین وب سایت

## abbas27

با سلام-د.ستان چجوری میشه سیستم لاگین یک وب سایت رو دورزد.این وب سایت جوری هست که وقتی با یک نام کاربری وارد میشی روی سیستم های دیگه اجازه دسترسی بهت نمیده.به نظرتون راهی هست؟

----------

